# split/second ruckelt stetig!



## joko (30. Mai 2010)

hiho!
Ich habe das Problem, dass Split/second bei mir stetig ruckelt. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich sehr niedrige oder hohe Einstellungen verwende. AA etc. über den Treiber ist auch nicht aktiviert.
-Treiber habe ich sschon aktiviert..
Mein System: quad Q9950; 4gb ddr2-RAM; Radeon 5850

Vllt hat ja jemand ne Idee..http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## tuned (30. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht wodran es bei dir liegt,
bei mir läuft es allerdings auch etwas seltsam.

Um die ganze Action die bei dem spiel stattfindet,
in einem Augenblick, haben die das Spiel auf maximal 30 FPS begrenzt !!!

Habe bei meinem System alles auf maximum gestellt,
und gelegentlich springt er mal auf 28/29 FPS.

Es läuft zwar ruckelfrei, trotzdem kommt die Geschwindigkeit nicht zur geltung.


----------



## joko (30. Mai 2010)

Das mit den Frames ist für mich auch unerklärlich! Nur müsstest du bei deinem System eigentlich dauerhaft 30 Frames haben..hast du Kantenglättung an?

Nja, das Spiel nervt mich mittlerweile irgendwie, bevor ich das jetztige Problem hatte waren alle Kanten im Spiel rot-.-


----------



## Zergoras (31. Mai 2010)

joko schrieb:


> hiho!
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Split/second bei mir stetig ruckelt. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich sehr niedrige oder hohe Einstellungen verwende. AA etc. über den Treiber ist auch nicht aktiviert.
> -Treiber habe ich sschon aktiviert..
> Mein System: quad Q9950; 4gb ddr2-RAM; Radeon 5850
> ...



Kann es vllt sein, dass du die 30fps zwar hast, aber die halt als ruckelig wahrnimmst? Dann könnte ich mir das nämlich erklären.


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

Hab die Demo mal gezockt und muss sagen, dass an manchen Stellen die 30fps sehr unangenehm sind. Rucklig kann bei dem System nicht sein, ist ja gut genug dafür, bloß die 30fps nimmt jeder anders wahr.
Für solch schnelle Spiele bevozuge ich 60fps,das ist angenehmer. 
Gibt es vielleicht eine Grafikkonfig Datei, beidem man die max fps einstellen kann?


----------



## Zergoras (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn du die findest, dann lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Galford (31. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es ein Interview, warum sich Black Rock für 30 Frames entschieden haben. Und da es sich eher um ein Konsolen bezogenes Interview handelt, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Konsolen nicht unschuldig sind am Frameslimit.

Tech Interview: Split/Second | DigitalFoundry

Nochmal zu Klarstellung: XBox360 und PS3-Version laufen auch mit 30 Fps, und wer anderes behauptet, dem fällt es bei geringerer Auflösung oder bei bestimmten Fernsehgeräten einfach nicht auf, oder will einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass die Konsolen keine 60 fps bei Split/Second fertig bringen. Und wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, läuft die XBox360-Version nativ auf 1280x672.


----------



## ATImania (31. Mai 2010)

joko schrieb:


> hiho!
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Split/second bei mir stetig ruckelt. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich sehr niedrige oder hohe Einstellungen verwende. AA etc. über den Treiber ist auch nicht aktiviert.
> -Treiber habe ich sschon aktiviert..
> Mein System: quad Q9950; 4gb ddr2-RAM; Radeon 5850
> ...


 
In was für Einstellungen zockst du denn Split Second normal?? "Hoch" oder "Sehr Hoch"??

Beachte, dass "Sehr Hoch" aktiviertes AA bedeutet und AA in Split Second zwingt auch eine 400€ Karte wie die HD 5870 in die Knie 

gehe in den Settings auf "Hoch" falls nocht nicht geschehen. "Hoch" ist in Split Second nichts anderes, als Maximale Settings ohne AA!


----------



## joko (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass dieses Geruckel an meiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung liegt.
Es läuft ansich recht flüssig, nur gibt es immer wieder Leistungseinbrüche, egal in welchen Einstellungen. Über den Treiber habe ich auch auch schon alles deaktiviert! Ist ne ganz komische Sache.^^


----------

